# Sharp LC-15SH6U 15" LCD EDTV For Retro Games



## GinBunBun (Mar 28, 2016)

I wanted to share with you guys a TV I have been using for a couple months now I picked up on craigslist. It's a Sharp LC-15SH6U 15" LCD EDTV. It cost me only 25 bucks and it's been an amazing little tv. It supports and handles 240p content perfectly through component. I've ran the 240p test suite on my wii through component to test that out. Drop shadow test, scrolling test, all that goodness. It works perfectly. Now the most important aspect to any television or monitor when it comes to gaming is the input lag or input delay as some like to call it. I am happy to report despite it being an LCD the input lag is virtually non existent. You literally can not tell it from a CRT in terms of how responsive it is. I am a pretty good with shmups and fighters and you need those crucial frames. I ran the 240p's manual lag test several times on both the Super Nintendo via S video and the wii with component. I was able to time the button presses for a perfect score every single time. I recorded a short clip so you guys could see. I tested it back to back with the video split to a CRT and It was dead on. As for the picture quality, linearity, and all around geometry of the screen well it's an LCD so all of that was just fine. The Colors don't bleed and the picture is very clear even with s video. I took some photos but my phone does not do it justice. Suffice it to say it looks 10 times better in person. The images are taken from Castlevania Dracula X, Hagane, Seiken Densetsu 3, and Ys V all for the Super Nintendo through S Video. The other 2 are Mega Man X4 for PS1 on PS2 through component and Garou Mark Of The Wolves for PS2 through component. I hope you guys find this informative. The reason I decided to make this post is because I often see people ask about what kind of tv should I get for my older games and always people bring up your Sony Trinitrons and other CRT's sometimes the occasional low input lag HDTV as well as broadcast monitors but no one ever seems to talk about LCD EDTV's. They aren't very common now but if you can find one I highly recommend it. Here the links to the photos and a link to the clip of the lag test. One Last thing those vertical lines that appear on some of the images. I believe that was my phone not liking the LCD screen because they do not appear at all in person. Everything is clear.

240p Manual Lag Test

Castlevania Dracula X SNES S Video
http://i.imgur.com/jJqWmgk.jpg
Hagane SNES S Video
http://i.imgur.com/ud4voXk.jpg
Seiken Densetsu 3 SNES S Video
http://i.imgur.com/OYfiZU8.jpg
Ys V SNES S Video
http://i.imgur.com/RjmEZBu.jpg
Mega Man X4 PS1 Component through PS2
http://i.imgur.com/jP590jK.jpg
Garou Mark Of The Wolves Component Through PS2
http://i.imgur.com/b6QHWKc.jpg


----------

